# New Holland



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 24, 2007)

Team North Coast has made it to the NEw Holland area and is waiting for the 8:00am gate opening.  Trip over was a little long with a ton of heavy truck traffic and rain.  Got a good night's sleep last night and getting ready to setup camp for the weekend.  If you are coming please be sure to stop by and say hello.  Good luck to all and safe traveling.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 24, 2007)

Kevin, maybe I can call you for an interview on the radio today?  PM me your cellie!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 24, 2007)

Bring us back another GC!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 24, 2007)

1/4 of Joboys is leaving around 9am this morning.  I should be up there around 2pm.  See ya'll up there.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I am at work..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck guys.
Say hi to Dixie Bones guys. That's Scott a local friend and good guy.

Drive safe folks


----------



## wittdog (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck to All


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 25, 2007)

Should be hearing soon!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 25, 2007)

Just tAlked with Bill TGG...he said that everything came off perfect for him and the team...he thinks he(they) did very well and is looking forward to the results around 4pm or so...

72 teams are there...Bubba and Bruce are on the complete other end from him but there are a number of teams right next to Bill's camp!

Good luck guys and gals!! 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 25, 2007)

Talked with Bill TGG...said that Rich Decker did VERY WELL with a 4th overall he thought...many others from the forum did well too!

Looking forward to the results!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2007)

Can't wait to hear the results


----------



## wittdog (Aug 25, 2007)

Hopefully in the AM


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't have the sheet in front of me but Double D's very with a 6th(I think) overall with a 6th in chicken and a few other honorable mention calls.  Great job Dallas.  We sucked except for Brisket which we took 8th and 25th overall.  Our ribs were 66th, pork 17th, chicken 26th.  Again, I'm doing this from memory in the hotel.  Buttrub was down below us.  Brian J got a few calls.  Rich did great with a 5th overall and a 1st in pork.  

The Friday entertainment was provided by Dave Klose.  Yep, he was there.  Spent a lot of time at our camp being Dave Klose....gotta love him, he's a trip.  Greg in Jersey was there with him and gave me of LOT of great advice on my pit.  Thanks Greg.  Thanks a million!!

Other than that a pretty nice comp.  It was very very hot yesterday and we were glad just to get the hell out of there to an air-conditioned room and a shower.   We went out to eat and had a few cold ones.  Came back to the room and Bruce said I handed him the remote and was gone within 5 minutes.  Everything went well and now it's time to pull out and take the 6 hour trip home.  Great to meet Bill, Brian, Chris and a few of the others and nice to see Rich again.  Check back when we get back.  

$29 in tolls...one way!!!!! :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

That's cool.
Dave is a cool guy for sure. He called me after my first comp last year to say congrats and my wife was stunned a guy like Dave would call me. Dave is like that, he's a down to earth guy for sure.

Sounds like a great day. Congrats to all!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats guys


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 26, 2007)

wow, 3 top 10's from this board...congrats to all!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats to all the teams


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good job folks,congrats to everyone that got calls.
Aaron


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

3 top 10's!
You go guys!


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 26, 2007)

Very cool.  Congratulation to all the teams that got calls.  

Way to go Rich.  It seems the new techniques paid off with a first place pork.  Care to share??

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, 3 top 10's from this board...congrats to all!!!



They owe it all to you Cappy!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2007)

*Full Results*

New Holland Summerfest 2007. 72 Teams

Sausage
1. Smoke in Da Eye
2. Ringoes Up in Smoke
3. Ribs Within
4. Smokin' Gnome BBQ
5. It's Just Barbecue
6. Dizzy Pig BBQ
7. Brique House BBQ
8. Butthead BBQ Team
9. PA Midnight Smokers
10. Smokers Delight BBQ

Chicken
1. Pennsylvania Pork Meister
2. Smoke in Da Eye
3. Who Are Those Guys?
4. War Pigs
5. Baba and the Pig Man
6. Late Night Whiskey Smoke
7. K&J Barbeque
8. Double D's BBQ
9. Jack's Down Home
10. Wild Bill BQ

Ribs
1. Jacks Down Home
2. PA Midnight Smokers
3. Hoff Daddy's BBQ
4. The BBQ Guru
5. Tarheel Smokers
6. Bad Bones BBQ
7. Shenandoah Q Crew
8. Who Are Those Guys?
9. Late Night Whiskey Smoke
10. Lost Nation

Pork
1. Lost Nation
2. Gut's Smokehouse
3. Team Agave
4. Hog Heads
5. PA Midnight Smokers
6. Shenandoah Q Crew
7. Layman Family BBQ
8. Bad Bones BBQ Crew
9. Off Da Bone
10. Double D's BBQ

Brisket
1. Black Tie BBQ
2. Who Are Those Guys
3. Tarheel Smokers
4. Lost Nation
5. PA Midnight Smoker
6. Dixie Bones BBQ
7. It's Just Barbecue
8. North Coast BBQ Society
9. Bad Bones BBQ Crew
10. Team Agave

Chefs Choice
1. PA Midnight Smokers (180.00)
2. Jumping Dog Barbecue (180.00)
3. Free Range BBQ
4. Smoken Dudes
5. K&J Barbeque
6. Christman City BBQ
7. Hog Heads
8. Pennsylvania Posse BBBQ
9. Smoke Stack Lightning
10. Lo-N-Slo BBQ

Whole Hog
1. PA Midnight Smokers
2. Jacks Down Home
3. S&S Grilling and BBQ

Overall
1. PA Midnight Smokers (654.2854)
2. Jacks Down Home
3. Who Are Those Guys?
4. Tarheel Smokers
5. Lost Nation
6. Double D's BBQ
7. The BBQ Guru
8. Team Agave
9. Shenandoah Q Crew
10. Philly Pigs
11. Smokey T's Pit Crew
12. Smoke in Da Eye
13. Dixie Bones BBQ
14. Christman City BBQ
15. Bad Bones BBQ Crew
16. Hoff Daddy's BBQ
17. Pigs by the Moon BBQ
18. 3 Eyz BBQ
19. Late Night Whiskey Smoke
20. Dizzy Pig BBQ


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2007)

I just wanted to check in and congratulate all my BBQ friends on the forum that I had the chance to look up in New Holland, Kevin and Bruce, Brian, Rich Decker, and Bill.  All great to see you guys again!

This was my first time cooking at New Holland and I'll have to say that is was definitely the hottest contest we ever cooked in.  It was a beautifully run even.  I had no idea that there was such a strong Amish flavor to the event but that only added to its charm.  Thank you to all the organizers and volunteers at the event.  Made some new friends got reaquainted with some old and even thanks to Uncle Bubba got to shoot the breeze with Dave Klose, always a great experience.

Congratulations again to all that got calls and to all that participated.  We'll definitely be back next year!

Dallas


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like a real fine time!
Congrats Dallas on your finish!
I see congrats are in order for "Pigs By The Moon BBQ " too, great job Chris!


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a great time. It was great to meet a few more of board members and see some others again. Congrats to Brian, Rich, Bruce, Bubba, and Dallas for their awards.
We ended up finishing 46th in chicken, 11th in ribs, 14th in pork, 36 in brisket and 17th overall. I was extremely happy how we finished considering the caliber of the teams there.
Overall it was a great event I had an excellent time despite the heat and I cannot wait til next year.

Sorry no pics this time,
Chris


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 27, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Very cool.  Congratulation to all the teams that got calls.
> 
> Way to go Rich.  It seems the new techniques paid off with a first place pork.  Care to share??
> 
> ...



No Jack but I'd be happy to share my 62nd place chicken with you.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 27, 2007)

I just typed a long drawn out recap of the contest when my computer shut down and I lost my post.

It was nice seeing  all the board members and meeting Bill, thanks again for the pic's Bill.

Collectively we all did pretty well and I think we represented the board well.

I can't wait till my next contest to cook chicken in competition again.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 27, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":2t38kwvo]Very cool.  Congratulation to all the teams that got calls.
> 
> Way to go Rich.  It seems the new techniques paid off with a first place pork.  Care to share??
> 
> ...



No Jack but I'd be happy to share my 62nd place chicken with you.[/quote:2t38kwvo]

You must have gotten the same judges who scored my 66th place ribs.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 27, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":1f9oe8jh]Very cool.  Congratulation to all the teams that got calls.
> 
> Way to go Rich.  It seems the new techniques paid off with a first place pork.  Care to share??
> 
> ...



No Jack but I'd be happy to share my 62nd place chicken with you.[/quote:1f9oe8jh]

LOL

That's a little better than I've been doing lately.  I keep trying to cook chicken not to hurt, but it always seems to be a painful experience.   

I hope our paths cross soon.  

Jack


----------

